# Rally?



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

Holden is 7 years old and has put on more weight than the vet is comfortable with. He used to be my 4H dog, but hasn't done anything in the four years I was at college. He's still a good boy, and while he doesn't quite remember everything I taught him I think he can pick it back up. So, I was wondering. Do you think it would be worthwhile for me to start training him again and maybe participate in some rally events? He's not registered, but AKC has options for non registered dogs to participate in their events. 

Let me know what you think 

Ashley


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely!

Even if you don't enter a single event, you will still have quality fun time with Holden, plus keep his mind sharp.


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

Rally is fun and easy to train for, it doesn't require the precision of obedience. Our dog is a rescue with no papers either, but for $30 you can get a PAL # with AKC and earn titles in every dog event but conformation.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I always think it is worth while to do things with our dogs.  
I think your idea is a good one. Go for it. I would think daily training using the dogs meals to train with will help give that exercise needed and not add to the weight problem by using the dogs meals.  Sounds like a win/win situation.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Even if you don't enter a single event, you will still have quality fun time with Holden, plus keep his mind sharp.


I had the same thought.  

The only thing... I was trying to sort out how to say this, but if he's put on weight he needs to lose that weight and get into shape before you start doing the jumps in the advanced level. Or keep the jumps low while you are working on getting that weight down. <- I'm saying this assuming that he weighs 90 lbs or whatever point that most vets start saying anything about weight. If his weight isn't too bad, he should be OK.

And I'm just throwing this out there, but there is a certain level of precision (actually more than regular obedience as you will never have to do any left pivots or uturns) that you want if you enter the same trial as a lot of experienced obedience people and want to come out with a placement. <- The last show I was at had 4 dogs with the top score of 100.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> I had the same thought.
> 
> And I'm just throwing this out there, but there is a certain level of precision (actually more than regular obedience as you will never have to do any left pivots or uturns) that you want if you enter the same trial as a lot of experienced obedience people and want to come out with a placement. <- The last show I was at had 4 dogs with the top score of 100.


they are done in Utility pretty frequently. I wouldn't say rally requires more precision than obedience, since in rally they are not supposed to take off if it is considered a half point in obedience. So a turn that loses half a point in obedience should be scored as perfect most of the time in rally. I think it is just a larger number of skills needed in rally than what you need in lower level obedience.


----------



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks  The goal is to kind of give us a point to work to and a reason to get out every day and get him moving. I would absolutely never let him do jumps at the weight he's at now (around the 90lbs mark) I don't know if we'd ever get so high that he would have to do jumps. I don't even care if we place, I just want him to live a long time and get down to a healthy weight again  

Also, I'm in the Michigan area, does anybody have any suggestions on how I can find events for us?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I think it is just a larger number of skills needed in rally than what you need in lower level obedience.


That's part of what I meant, but I didn't realize that bad left circles, turns, and uturns might still get scored as perfect in rally. Our teacher has been drilling us to get them tighter and actually get the dog to use his rear end more, I just assumed that it mattered as far as points getting taken off.  



> Also, I'm in the Michigan area, does anybody have any suggestions on how I can find events for us?


Which area are you located?


----------



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in the Battle Creek area, so South West.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Do it!! Rally is soooo much fun, you and Holden will both love it!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, absolutely  Rally is a lot of fun and it can really help your dog stay young


----------



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

We did rally our last year of 4H and we had a lot of fun (we actually took first in our class) That was when he was three. I've really been looking forward to the day I will have my own home and my own puppy to start doing events with again, and then I've been thinking, well Holden would enjoy doing stuff with me, even if we don't win.  So, the more I think about it the more excited I get. Hopefully he will love it as much as he used to.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Definitely do it. Seven is NOT too old. I did Rally Novice with my oldest dog when he was 10!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

HoldentheGolden said:


> I'm in the Battle Creek area, so South West.


To find events - 

Akc.org 
infodog.com 

I think Battle Creek Agility Club has a trial next month.... 

Other than that I would check at the Kalamazoo Kennel Club to see if there are any fun matches in the area. 

Or drive up to Lansing - I think they have $8 drop in practice classes once a month or every other week right now? 

Good luck<:


----------



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you so much, I will do some research 

As far as classes go my trainer/ former 4H leader has rally classes that offer drop in rates. This summer I have actually been helping at 4H so I am familiar with the beginning signs. I think the drop ins would be a good idea though, to get Holden familiar with being out in public with other dogs again.

Do you know if the Battle Creek agility club has a website? I don't think we'll be ready to compete yet, but it would be nice to go and watch


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When I started in rally, I think the judging was easier than it is now. I literally took one dog(who had a UD) who hadn't shown in 3 or 4 years, dusted her off and got up to an RA(she had just gotten 2 RE legs when she died). The other one got her RE after not being shown or trained for several years. I think it is much harder now.


----------



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm okay with hard. Like I said, we don't really need to place, just have fun. Placing would just be a bonus  Definitely would like to qualify though, lol.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

HoldentheGolden said:


> Do you know if the Battle Creek agility club has a website? I don't think we'll be ready to compete yet, but it would be nice to go and watch


Ugh. I got a bit mixed up there. That would be the Grand Rapids Agility club - gragility.org. So still an hour away..


----------



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

I have friends in Grand Rapids though, who I'm sure I could convince to go to a dog event with me/ let me crash at their place.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Definitely do it! It will give you a reason to get out, and not only will you both have fun, but you'll meet great people.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Rally is great for the "older" dog. My dear rescue boy, Beau, started around the age of seven and showed only in rally novice. We continued to show in novice even after he got his RN title because he wasn't able to jump due to hip problems. We called him the "rally king" because he looked like he was having a fabulous time. He is the dog in my signature. We had to stop showing because he developed osteosarcoma and he is no longer with us but we had a blast until he was 9 years old. Beau and I were so bonded partly because of the training we did together and the other part because Beau was a great dog.
I say, GO FOR IT!!
Best of luck to you and have FUN!


----------



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

We practiced some today  Holden remembers soo much even though I haven't really worked with him in four years! I haven't printed off signs yet, just did some from memory, so no actual course. He's slower and we're gonna have to work on his down, but he's definitely farther than I thought he would be. From what we practiced today the down was our only hang up, I had to pull his collar down he wouldn't just do it by listening to me. But I'm happy and we're gonna have fun  Now I have to get to work finding events and registering him so we can participate! Thanks for all the encouragement.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah! arty2: I am so glad you decided to do Rally with your dog! They're only are around for such a short time during our lives - make the most of it! Have fun together! Enjoy each other! So, so excited for you!!!



HoldentheGolden said:


> We practiced some today  Holden remembers soo much even though I haven't really worked with him in four years! I haven't printed off signs yet, just did some from memory, so no actual course. He's slower and we're gonna have to work on his down, but he's definitely farther than I thought he would be. From what we practiced today the down was our only hang up, I had to pull his collar down he wouldn't just do it by listening to me. But I'm happy and we're gonna have fun  Now I have to get to work finding events and registering him so we can participate! Thanks for all the encouragement.


----------

